# Lens Profiles for Tokina Lenses



## kam (Feb 4, 2012)

I use two excellent Tokina lenses: 11-16mm f/2.8 and 100mm f/2.8 macro. There are no profiles for Tokina lenses. I know that many people use these lenses.
​


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Kam, welcome to the forum!

If you go to http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lensprofile_creator/ you can download the Lens Profile Creator.  You can use that to either create your own profiles, or the Lens Profile Downloader that comes with it gives you access to community created profiles too.


----------

